# Ears were up, now one is floppy!



## shirleyacruz (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello, I purchased a female full breed german shepherd a few weeks ago. She is about three and a half months now and I have not gotten her spayed yet. However, when I bought her, her ears were standing straight up, it was all anyone ever commented on (How many channels does she get those things?). But about four days ago, her left ear started to fold over toward the outside of her head, and her right one is still very much up. Is it possible that this floppy ear is due to her teething process? I did not want to tape or glue it, but if the consensus is that it is necessary I will look into it. Will the left ear pop back up after the teething process is complete? I attached the link to a picture of her ears before the left one dropped, and after it dropped. ANY opinions will put my mind at ease, thank you!

Before her ear dropped 

After her ear dropped


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I will say yes her ear should come back up, it is probably due to her teething. I wouldn't worry until shes about 6 months or so and it still doesn't come up. Oh and welcome to the board!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

She's starting to teethe... give her good things to chew on... all's good


----------

